# Starter wiring help



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

On my 65 Tempest there is a push button start wired in with heavier gauge wiring to prevent the hot starting problem. I'm a little confused on the wiring. Currently the car isn't charging. It has a new voltage regulator and new alt. According to the shop manual the starting wire is supposed to go to the starter solenoid and so is wire #3 from the voltage regulator. On the solenoid there is a S and R field and then the battery terminal. 

Anyone know if the starter wire and #3 are supposed to go to S or R? or does it matter? 

My car also has a after market amp gauge and that was wired a little funny too. All the accesories are being ran off those terminals. So I'm not sure 
if I want to keep that or wire it correctly. According to the book a red wire should come off the battery terminal from the solenoid and then be spliced to power the accesories and also go to the battery field on the solenoid. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The battery connector at the starter should have a battery cable along with another smaller red wire that should (through the engine harness) be attached to the red wire on the back of the alternator, the voltage regulator, and then to the fuse panel. There is a fusible link in that smaller red wire at the starter/battery cable connection that fails often. At the heat tube with the wires going to the starter, there should be the battery cable, the red wire, and a purple wire (excites the starter in the 'on' position, goes to the 'S' on the solenoid {the 'R' feeds 12v while starting to the coil in some cars}). With a test light check for battery voltage at the red wire coming through that tube. If none, then the fusible link is bad and needs to be replaced. 
On the amp meter, by rights, it should be spliced into that red wire coming from the starter so that all amps go through the gauge so it can accurately display the true amperage.


----------



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

The purple wire is gone and there is no fusable link now. The way it was not charging the battery, is the starter switch was wired directly to the battery and then to the S on the solenoid. Another wire from the battery to the amp gauge and then the accessories powered off the back of the amp gauge (both sides). Then the #3 wire from the voltage regulator was hooked to the battery terminal on the alternator. 

So now I need to figure out where #3 goes. According to the complex wiring diagram in the 65 shop manual on page 11-4 the #3 wire from the voltage regulator goes into the Bat splice that comes from the red wire from the solenoid battery terminal. On page 11-21 is has another diagram showing #3 from the voltage regulator going to the solenoid at the same place as the wire going to the ignition, which I'm assuming is the starting wire. Since they don't label S, R or Bat terminal its hard to follow. Does #3 go to the power side then and that's not the starting wire they're referring to on 11-21 (figure 11-27)?


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Topfuel,

Might be exactly what you have in the manual but the diagrams on this site have been a great help to me. 

Pontiac wiring 1957-1965

Shows the 65 tempest diagram in pretty good detail when you zoom in to include the path of the #3 from the VR to the solenoid.

Rick


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, the wire #3 from the voltage reg and the red wire on the alternator should be connected to the starter battery cable post with a fusible link. The wire to start the car should be a purple wire coming from the ignition key going to the "S" terminal on the solenoid. If it's coming from the external push button switch, I would run key'd voltage so that you couldn't crank the car without the key. Or fix it proper so it starts with the key. Then if you wanted to wire the amp meter correctly, that red wire from the starter battery post should be cut and wires run to and from the amp meter to 'splice' it into the circuit. Personally, I wouln't cut up the factory harness.


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

Koppster said:


> Topfuel,
> 
> Might be exactly what you have in the manual but the diagrams on this site have been a great help to me.
> 
> ...


is there a link to 67 lemans/gto wiring?


----------



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I wired #3 to the red wire coming from the solenoid and its charging now! Unfortunately the original wiring harness was already hacked up. That bat. splice is gone. I don't see the factory just splicing 5-6 wires together, so I'm curious what it originally looked like.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It was just burried in the harness. You wouldn't be able to see it cause the harness is all taped up. I would put a fuse or a fusible link in between the starter and the voltage reg/alt connection. Just to be safe.


----------

